# Classic Motor Show NEC Photothread



## Ingo

Hi guys.

Thought I'd share a few of my photos with you. I have only looked at a few of them but I will hopefully finish the processing tomorrow 

The NEC is a horrid venue for photography, the lighting was so bad in places that I had to use a very slow shutterspeed along with a high ISO so some photos came out quite blurry, the screen on my camera shows them alright but my 23" computer screen gives no mercy!

Next years photography bag will include a remote shutter and a tripod!

Some cars were more popular than others so taking photos of them was tricky because people don't care about the guy with the camera, they want to see the car and no photographer will stop them... so some photos are of the "strange" angles because I had to keep moving so I could photograph all the cars but it was not successful because I only took about 1000 photos so I missed 500 cars 

Anyway no more yapping on with the photos.


















































Please do check out my facebook page if you have the time, not much on there but hopefully I will get better at photography and add more photos on to the page 

https://www.facebook.com/IngvarpPhotography

Thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## kartman

Went there myself and absolutely loved that texaco truck, one of the best vehicles there imo. Was a little disappointed by the paint prep that went into 95% of the cars there tho!


----------



## The Beer Hunter

Love the De Tomaso in your Facebook photos


----------

